# Stahlvorfächer selber machen



## T.punkt (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo beisammen,
ich würde mir zum Raubfischangeln meine Stahlvorfächer gerne selber basteln, weil ich da die Vorfachlänge sowie Karabinerstärke selbst bestimmen kann. Bisher habe ich ausschließlich gekaufte Stahlvorfächer benutzt....

Gibt´s zum Basteln bereits eine Anleitung und Empfehlungen welches Equipment verwendet werden sollte?
Ich habe gesehen, dass man die Tüllen (Stahlröhrchen) und Stahlvorfach als Meterware so kaufen kann.

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe.
Gruß
Toby


----------



## peterws (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Der Link von DESCHM ist schon recht gut, ich würde Dir aber noch folgendes empfehlen:

Das Stahlvorfach 3 Mal durch die Hülse führen.
Zum Spinnen: Ein Ende mit (nur) Schlaufe, anderes Ende mit Karabinerwirbel.
Hochwertige Komponenten benutzen! Gibt nix ärgerlicheres als eine (sündhaft) teure und hochfeste Schnur zu fischen und dann wegen Karabinerbruch einen Fisch zu verlieren.

Guter Link!

Zur Aufbewahrung steht hier noch etwas interessantes.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Schau mal auf meine Homepage unter Praxis Tips


----------



## jurner2000 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Auf jeden Fall nicht das Stahlvorfach von Profi-Blinker kaufen. Besser z. B.Flexonit.


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

ich benütz (fast) nur 7x7 vorfächer.. weil sie so weich sind lassen sie sich knoten,man hüte sich allerdings davor den knoten bombenfest zu ziehen, tu lieber einen kleinen tropfen sekundenkleber drauf 
1x19 vorfächer lassen sich glaub ich auch schon knoten...

ich hab mir meine übrigens von anfang an selbst gebastelt, keine ahnung wiso


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



peterws schrieb:


> Das Stahlvorfach 3 Mal durch die Hülse führen.



Lies mal im neuen Blinker nach, da sind Vorfächer getestet worden. Die 2 x durch die Hülse geführten Vorfächer waren belastbarer als die 3 x durchgeführten. 

Hab's auch lernen müssen und werde mir in Zukunft eine Schlaufe sparen.


----------



## peterws (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Lies mal im neuen Blinker nach, da sind Vorfächer getestet worden. Die 2 x durch die Hülse geführten Vorfächer waren belastbarer als die 3 x durchgeführten.
> 
> Hab's auch lernen müssen und werde mir in Zukunft eine Schlaufe sparen.



Muss ich heute Abend direkt mal nachlesen! Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen. Werde das aber im Zweifel einfach selber mal testen.
Bruchtests mache ich inzwischen sowiso mit allen (selbstgebauten) Stahlvorfächern. 
Mit 7X7 (10.9kg, Ummantelt) komme ich immer auf eine Bruchlast von mehr als 13kg.
Ich teste (beim o.g. Material) alle Vorfächer bis 11kg, wer das nicht hält, kommt in die Tonne. Einzelne Vorfächer, die ich bis zum Bruch belastet habe, haben 15kg auf die Zugwaage gebracht.
Mal sehen ob da einfach geschlauft noch mehr drin ist?!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Lies mal im neuen Blinker nach, da sind Vorfächer getestet worden. Die 2 x durch die Hülse geführten Vorfächer waren belastbarer als die 3 x durchgeführten.


 
Moin Ulli!#h

Stand´s nicht in der Fisch & Fang?
Der F&F-Artikel über Flexonit insbesondere Belastungstests fand ich sehr interessant, hätte mir aber auch Vergleiche zu anderen (Stahl-)Vorfächern gewünscht...

Gruß
Balu


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

@Jurner 2000
Was hast Du gegen das PB Material?
Meinst Du das Fibresteel oder das Carbon X Protector?


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Cäptn Balu schrieb:


> Moin Ulli!#h
> 
> Stand´s nicht in der Fisch & Fang?
> Der F&F-Artikel über Flexonit insbesondere Belastungstests fand ich sehr interessant, hätte mir aber auch Vergleiche zu anderen (Stahl-)Vorfächern gewünscht...
> ...



Hast natürlich Recht #t . Das kommt davon, wenn man mehr als nur eine Angelzeitung liest und natürlich am fortgeschrittenen Alter. Aber ist ja eigentlich egal, in welcher Zeitung es stand, interessant war die Aussage, dass 2x besser als 3 x durchziehen ist.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> interessant war die Aussage, dass 2x besser als 3 x durchziehen ist.


 
Ja, das hat mich auch gewundert!


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Liegt vielleicht wirklich daran, dass sich der Druck nur auf 2 Stahldrähte verteilt und nicht auf 3, vorstellbar ist es schon.


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

ich ziehe ja auch 3 mal durch, habe noch ein paar auf Vorrat, wenn aber jemand Erfahrungen, sprich Tests bezüglich dieser Aussage von FF macht und diese bestätigen könnte, wäre dies natürlich von Vorteil, wenn er dieses hier dann auch posten würde|supergri
oder halt das ganze wiederlegen dann weiß ich dass die zusätzliche Arbeit sich lohnt:q


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht wirklich daran, dass sich der Druck nur auf 2 Stahldrähte verteilt und nicht auf 3, vorstellbar ist es schon.


 
...oder und das scheint mir wahrscheinlicher, dass man bei drei Strängen, eher einen (oder alle drei?) unglücklich durchs quetschen schwächt???
Ob drei immer so paralel in der Hülse liegen wage ich nämlich stark zu bezweifeln....
bei zwei Strängen ist dies natürlich einfach zu bewerkstelligen, wäre durchaus auch ne sinnvolle Theorie|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

@Rainer 1962
Ich denke mit dem Schwächen liegst Du richtig.
Kontrollierten Druck auf eine Hülse mit 3 innenliegenden Drähten auszuüben finde ich sehr schwer.
Ich machs auch nur Standard mit 2.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## releaser24 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Hallo,

ich knote meine Stahlvorfächer nur noch, mit einem stinknormalen Achterknoten.Vorher nur leicht befeuchten und dann vorsichtig zusammenziehen...
Geht total schnell+einfach, ist am unauffälligsten und hält Bombe!

Zum Spinnfischen 1x7 in 3,  5 und 7kg, zum Ansitzangeln 7x7 in 5 kg.

Gruß


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Quetschen geht schnell und auch mit eiskalten Fingern.


----------



## Ulli3D (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

7x7 ist dünner und flexibler als 1x7, also auch weniger sichtig unter Wasser. Hinzu kommt, wenn bei 1x7 ein Faden reißt, dann ist die Tragkraft gleich um rund 14 % geschwächt, bei 7x7 braucht man dafür dann schon 7 Fäden.


----------



## butje_hh (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

hier noch 2 prima links
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85260
und
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109682


----------



## jurner2000 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Jurner 2000
> Was hast Du gegen das PB Material?
> Meinst Du das Fibresteel oder das Carbon X Protector?


Meine das Fibresteel. Kringelt sich halt schnell und mit gekringelten Stahlvorfächern angle ich nicht. Vom Glätten halte ich auch nichts.
Gruß Jurner


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Methoden sich seine Stahlvorfächer selber zu bauen.
Mit Quetschhülsen oder Twizzeln (zusammen drehen).
Mit Quetschhülsen habe ich leider schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und dem Twizzeln alleine vertraue ich nicht. Deswegen habe ich mir meine eigene Methode entwickelt.
Vom Grund Aufbau besteht diese auch aus dem Twizzeln, jedoch habe ich noch zwei Sicherheiten mehr eingebaut.​ 

Wir glühen ca 2-3 cm vom Stahlvorfach aus, um dem Stahl die Elaszitität.zu nehmen.





Dann drehen wir das ausgeglühte Ende stramm um das Stahlvofach .
Es wird gerne empfohlen eine Arterienklemme oder einen Twizzelstick zu benutzen.
Darin sehe ich aber keine Notwendigkeit.




.


 
Als zusätzliche Sicherheit versehen wir jetzt unser Kunstwerk mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber und schieben solange der Kleber noch nicht trocken ist ein Stückchen Schrumpfschlauch über die Verbindungsstelle und erhitzen Ihn kurz (vorsicht, nicht zu lange, sonst verbrennt der Sekundenkleber).


 


 




Ich habe mit dieser Methode noch keinen Abriss gehabt.
Um Sicher zu gehen, kann man auch das fertig gestellte Stahlvorfach einem Belastungstest mit der Zugwaage unterziehen.​


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> hmm .... ich wiederum halte von dem ausglühen garnichts! warum den stahl spröde machen? hat doch nur nachteile, der bröselt ja dann schon beim umwickeln auseinander (ok etwas übertrieben, aber im prinzip ist es ja so)
> 
> beim twizzeln mit der arterienklemme oder dem twizzelstick, ergeben sich ausserdem schönere, enganliegendere wicklungen, welche auch ohne kleber super halten!


 
Mag ja alles sein....
Ich kann nur sagen, das meine Vorfächer schon bei  einigen Meterhechten auf dem Prüfstand waren, und gehalten haben..

Aber jeder soll natürlich seine Vorfächer so bauen wie er will.
Ich finde es nur schade wenn der Fisch es ausbaden muß, wenn sie nicht halten...


----------



## T.punkt (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

Ja mensch richtig gut, so viel Resonanz hätt ich gar nicht erwartet. Die Idee mit dem Schrumpfschlauch hatte ich auch, das mit dem twizzeln kannte ich noch gar nicht in der Form, werde ich aber zu Hause alles austesten. Dem Quetschen kann ich selbst nicht so viel abgewinnen, die gekauften Vorfächer sind ja auch meist mit Hülse (zumindest die ich bisher hatte). Was großes gefangen habe ich noch nicht, aber trotzdem haben sich zwei von den Vorfächern aufgelöst, daher auch der Gedanke zum selber bauen.
Mit so viel Anregungen kann ich jetzt ne Menge ausprobieren! DANKESCHÖN!

Bei nochmehr Ideen und Vorschlägen: Immer her damit


----------



## Wollebre (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

die Hülse immer länger wählen als die Klemmzange breit ist, damit die Enden nicht zusammen gequetscht werden. Ob drei oder 5 Krimps ist egal. An den Enden entstehen dann schnell Schnurbrüche, insbesonders wenn man Monofil nutzt. Hierfür möglichst zweiadrige Klemmhülen benutzen.
Gruss, Wolle


----------



## Fishhook (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*

@Tommi-Engel.....deine Idee mit dem Schrumpfschlauch und dem Sek.Kleber finde ich sehr gut....muss ich mal ausprobieren....#h...das Ausglühen allerdings....hmm...um dem Stahl die Elastizität zu nehmen.....gehts denn nicht ohne???? #t


...aber den Einhänger, den du da auf dem Bild zeigst....den benutzt du doch nicht wirklich, oder????? ;+

Ich habe zu den Dingern absolut kein Vertrauen.....|abgelehn


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Fishhook schrieb:


> ...das Ausglühen allerdings....hmm...um dem Stahl die Elastizität zu nehmen.....gehts denn nicht ohne???? #t
> 
> 
> ...aber den Einhänger, den du da auf dem Bild zeigst....den benutzt du doch nicht wirklich, oder????? ;+


 

Ohne ausglühen bekommst Du das Vorfach nicht ordentlich rumgezwirbelt.

...Und die Einhänger benutze ich schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. März 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> warum nicht?
> 
> bei mir funzt das super!


 
Bei 7x7 vieleicht. Aber bei 1x7 ist die Federwirkung zu gross.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. März 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ohne ausglühen bekommst Du das Vorfach nicht ordentlich rumgezwirbelt.
> 
> ...Und die Einhänger benutze ich wirklich...


 
Ausglühen vereinfacht die Verarbeitung erheblich. Obwohl ich quetsche, wird der Schneidepunkt einmal kurz mit dem Feuerzeug erhitzt und dann geschnitten. Dann fizzelt nichts auf und das Vorfach läßt sich gut verarbeiten.

Zum FF-Test: Man sollte diesen nicht überbewerten. Da haben die Artikelautoren zur Bildung einer Legende beigetragen. Erstens ist der Unterschied wirklich klein und zweitens wurden nur 5 einfach und 5 doppelt geschlaufte Stahlvorfächer getestet.

Nun war bei diesen 5 einfach geschlauften eins dabei, was 135,5 N gehalten hat. Alle anderen lagen zwischen 127 und 114 N, wobei das am wenigsten tragfähige ein einfach geschlauftes war. Dann wurde der Durschnittswert gebildet und aus dem die bahnbrechende Erkenntnis gezogen, dass einfach geschlaufte Vorfächer sicherer sind.

Also viel Lärm um garnichts. Dieser FF-Test ist fürs Klo.

Ds einzige was man ableiten kann, ist dass man wohl bei diesem einen Material auf die doppelte Schlaufe verzichten kann.

Ergänzung: Bei Selbstgebauten würde ich übrigens von Soviks oder deren Nachbauten abraten. Die können sich relativ leicht aushängen.


Uli


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. März 2008)

*AW: Stahlvorfächer selber machen*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> , habe halt mit "meiner" ganz schlichten variante nur gute erfahrungen gemacht! kein kleber, kein ausglühn, alles einfach und schnell gewickelt ....


 

Dann mach das so....:m
Mir wäre das nicht sicher genug.#d
Direkt nach dem wickeln hält das vileicht, aber wie es denn nach ein paar Stunden Angeln aus.
Dadurch das die Wicklung nicht fixiert ist, wäre mir die Gefahr einfach zu gross, das die Wicklung sich löst...


----------

